# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KS360 – dế cho teen “nghiền” chát

## intembaohanh

*Thiết kế cho “teen”*
LG KS360 cực gọn nhẹ với kích thước 101,5 x 51 x 16,8 mm, cầm chắc tay với những đường bo tròn mềm mại. Các nút bấm ở mặt ngoài bong, tròn mềm mại. Với ba màu trẻ trung: đỏ cam rực rỡ, hồng dịu dàng và đen lịch lãm, KS360 sẽ hút mắt giới teen ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Màn hình màu 262k với độ phân giải 240 x 320 pixel. 
Ngay khi chưa tượt máy, chỉ cần nhấn nút khởi động, một bàn phím cảm ứng ảo hiện ra, giúp teen tra danh bạ, quay số… như một điện thoại cảm ứng thời thượng thứ thiệt. Điểm 10 cho thiết kế, đặc biệt là bàn phím QWERTY trượt ngang cá tính, với 29 phím bấm đầy đủ của một máy tính cá nhân.
*“Tín đồ SMS”*
Nổi bật nhất trong trong tính năng của KS360 là nhắn tin và chat nhanh. KS360 sẽ thoả lòng dân "nghiền" chat, bởi ở đây, những tín đồ của SMS sẽ tìm thấy một sự ưng ý hoàn mỹ bởi hệ thống bàn phím QWERTY này cũng như cách hiển thị tin nhắn đi/đến chuyên nghiệp - theo trình tự xuyên suốt, rất tiện để theo dõi tựa như đang chat trên máy tính cá nhân. 
Phím chữ đủ lớn, cách đều cùng sự sắp xếp kí tự một cách hợp lý khiến KS360 mang dáng vẻ của một chiếc PDA chuyên dụng. Soạn một tin nhắn chỉ trong tích tắc, với đầy đủ các icon biểu cảm, các kí hiệu rất teen… là điều không phải máy điện thoại nào cũng có. KS360 hỗ trợ một số chương trình chát như Yahoo Messenger, cho phép kết nối trực tiếp với GPRS và giúp người dùng online….
*Tích hợp nhiều tiện ích*
Bàn phím QWERTY thiết kế trượt ngang giúp người dùng soạn thảo tin nhắn một cách nhanh gọn nhất. Thử nghiệm tính giải trí trên máy cũng là một ý kiến hay với những game có tính tương tác cao, giúp bạn thư giãn tối đa trong những phút rảnh rỗi hay tranh tài cùng bạn bè qua những trò chơi hấp dẫn như Extreme Skateboard hay Sudoku Cafe. Ở những trò chơi cài sẵn này, sẽ là những màn thử tài trí tuệ trên những con số hay những màn lướt ván trượt bằng... bàn phím với yêu cầu các kỹ năng bấm phím điêu luyện chỉ có thể có với KS360. 
Nghe nhạc cùng loa ngoài lớn hay qua tai nghe đi kèm đem tới những cảm xúc dâng trào bởi những tiết tấu nhẹ nhàng qua hệ thống xử lý âm thanh cao cấp của KS360. Máy ảnh số 2.0 Megapixel với độ nhạy sáng cao cùng các hiệu ứng chuyên nghiệp là nơi để bạn thoả thuê thể hiện phong cách của riêng mình. Khả năng duyệt web cùng với bộ tìm kiếm Yahoo! Search tích hợp giúp bạn dễ dàng cập nhật thông tin và tìm kiếm.
Thẻ nhớ mở rộng microSD cho phép tới 4GB tạo sức cuốn hút đặc biệt cho những teen muốn tìm tới khả năng lưu trữ vô hạn, cả nhạc, video, hình chụp…
Giá bán: 3.290.000 VND

----------


## thienanphuoc01

Giá của nó ko teen chút nào đâu mấy anh bạn à.

----------


## sangdv

Về tổng thể KS360 gọn nhẹ với kích thước 101,5 x 51 x 16,8 mm, cầm chắc tay với những đường bo tròn mềm mại. Các nút bấm ở mặt ngoài bong, tròn mềm mại. Với ba màu trẻ trung: đỏ cam rực rỡ, hồng dịu dàng và đen lịch lãm.

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
em này cũng chỉ tầm 2 triệu thôi mà, chỉ hơn 1 bộ đồ hiệu của teen hiện nay một chút là cùng.

----------


## nuhoang

bàn phím qwerty của em này sẽ giúp teen dễ dàng khi nhắn tin hay chát đó

----------


## dangtin1

> Giá của nó ko teen chút nào đâu mấy anh bạn à.


Đúng rồi. Giảm giá 1 tẹo thì chắc là đắt hàng.

----------


## lamgiaseo

​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*Thông số kỹ thuật*
- Pin: Li-Ion 800mAh 
- Kích thước: 101.5x51x16.8mm 
- Màn hình: 2.4" QVGA (240x320) 262k 
- Camera: 2 megapixel 
- Camera feature: Fixed focus 
Hỗ trợ khe cắm thẻ nhớ 4GB 
- Bluetooth: 2.0 
- USB: 2.0
- Messaging: SMS, MMS, IM, Email 
- Other: Touch Screen Dialling

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

> Đúng rồi. Giảm giá 1 tẹo thì chắc là đắt hàng.


hơn 2tr là cái giá quá ổn rồi. giảm thì chắc là còn giảm nữa! nhưng giá đấy khá là teen rùi!

----------


## phuoc_phuoc5

đc cái thiết kế của KS360 đẹp, bàn phím nhạy và dễ bấm! cam 2mp, nhưng ko có flash hay gương cầu, nản...

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

cận cảnh em này để thấy thích thú với bàn phím qwerty nhé:

----------


## kenhanhnong

em này có vẻ chỉ dành cho chát chit nên hơi bỏ qua chụp ảnh và nghe nhạc vì vậy mà thẻ nhớ ngoài chỉ được có 4GB

----------


## vanthi1991

chú trọng vào chat chit nên đầu tư kỹ cho cái bàn phím, bàn phím mặc dù nhỏ nhưng dễ bấm lém, còn chụp ảnh chỉ có 2mp, lại ko có flash hay gương cầu gì hết.

----------


## tuanlucki

bạn ơi, chụp ảnh và nghe nhạc thì chỉ cần bộ nhớ 4GB là thoải mái rồi, chẳng sợ thiều bộ nhớ đâu

----------


## huudatfee

điện thoại thì chỉ cần bộ nhớ 2 GB thì dùng còn lâu mới hết, bạn cứ lo lung tung rồi

----------

